# Boot overhang on Now bindings



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

The binding disc slots are offset within the disc to help mitigate this somewhat. Have you tried setting up with the binding biased towards the heel? If not already using that way, rotate the discs so that the slots are oriented edge-to-edge rather than tip-to-tail. This will help center the binding/boot relative to the edges to compensate for the lack of heelcup/toe ramp adjustment.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

this doesn't look that bad though, but the inbetween sizes aren't perfect. did you try the medium? if she feels that the toeball has enough support after a day of riding, and there's no toedrag, its fine


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If its a local shop/return I'd try the mediums. I personally have issues with the Now toe straps slipping off and would just me more comfortable with a shorter setting. That said, if I had to jump through hoops to exchange them then I probably would make due.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

If it was me, it'd be a problem. Too much toe overhang over the baseplate leaves me feeling unsupported somewhat. When I put pressure on my toes and the boot flexes too much I'm not comfortable. Have your wife strap in and try to mock a toeside turn. If it bothers her, try a larger size.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> If its a local shop/return I'd try the mediums. I personally have issues with the Now toe straps slipping off and would just me more comfortable with a shorter setting. That said, if I had to jump through hoops to exchange them then I probably would make due.


This is what I'd do. If you bought local and they have the mediums in stock, no reason not to go and try them out to see if it's a better ift.



dwdesign said:


> The binding disc slots are offset within the disc to help mitigate this somewhat. Have you tried setting up with the binding biased towards the heel?


This is what I'd do if trying out mediums isn't an option. Hell, do this anyway. I can absolutely feel it when my boots/bindings aren't centered edge to edge. Even if it passes the eyeball test I know immediately when I hit the snow if they're actually centered or not.

At the end of the day, it's still not that bad. Honestly it should ride just fine. It's not like your toes go to the absolute end of your boot anyway. I doubt there's enough actual foot overhang with that setup to create a meaningful effect on the ride, but if it's in your head you're gonna "feel" it whether it actually exists or not.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice, all! I'll mount them up and see what she thinks.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

The_Stigs said:


> Thanks all for the advice, all! I'll mount them up and see what she thinks.


You don't even have to mount them if you don't want to in order to be able to exchange them. Just have her put the boots on and strap into the binding. Putting pressure on her toes/leaning forward should be enough to feel if it'll bother her or not. 
Back when I had too large boots (11 instead of the 9.5 I just discovered fit me correctly), I tried a pair of M bindings and just by straping in the unmounted binding and pressing on my toes, I could feel that they weren't supported enough.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks like way more toe over hang then heel. Push back the heel cup to even out the overhang on toe and heel so it’s as even as possible.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

BoarderHack89 said:


> Looks like way more toe over hang then heel. Push back the heel cup to even out the overhang on toe and heel so it’s as even as possible.


That's the problem -- there isn't an adjustable heelcup. It's a unibody construction.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I mean it’s certainly rideable. If I could return them I would. If I couldn’t I wouldn’t be to upset.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

One more vote for exchange if possible. If not, center it the best you can.

I wouldn't worry about putting enough power down on the toe edges as Now's skatetech is exceptional at this. What I would look out for is the toe ramp edge digging into the sole of the boot, possibly causing foot fatigue over time. This can happen to boots with soft EVA mid/outsoles but looks like those Salomons have reasonably solid soles.


----------

